# Faulkner Awning ??



## sp (May 27, 2003)

How do you wind a  Faulkner Ultra Awning? Are all awning set ups the same?

Thanks,
sp


----------



## rivermasternc (Jun 22, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

I am looking for some replacement parts for an older style "Faulkner Manufacturing Company" awning, including the fabric a a couple of the aluminum extrusions.  Does anyone know of a current supplier of new or used parts for these systems?

Thank you in advance.

-Scott
http://web.infoave.net/~ontheriver/river/awning.htm


----------



## rivermasternc (Jun 23, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Here's a couple images of the parts.  I highlighted the damaged parts with arrows.












-Scott
http://web.infoave.net/~ontheriver/river/awning.htm


----------



## sp (Jun 23, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Scott,

As a matter of fact, me!   

I have all parts except one(spring load on left or rear of roller assembly) for a 1976ish Faulkner S/L awning. The vinyl I have is original and is either 14 or 15 feet long, I can't remember off the top of my head. All the other arms and stuff are in great shape. I'll get pictures if you want.

How long is your camper?
Is the roller assembly in tact?

We'll have you fixed up and ready to go in no time!  :bleh: 

Steve

Check out these pix to see why I have parts.
http://www.msnusers.com/HeyPlanchone/shoebox.msnw   :dead:


----------



## rivermasternc (Jun 23, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Steve:

That sounds great.  The spring assembly is in good shape. The awning was a 12'.  I wonder if we could use one of your fabrics with a cut and re-hem the edge, or possibly fit the longer unit to the camper.  I do not recall the camper length, but the awning bead is a good bit longer than what the 12' used.

Send some pictures to me at: Rivermasternc@hotmail.com

Sincerely,
Scott


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 23, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Scott,  
Here is a website that may have exactly what you need.  Scroll down to the "old" Faulkner Awning parts.  http://www.marksrv.com/ultrahardware.htm
Good luck.

Steve,
 You may be able to contact the above company and ask him your question.  I have dealt with this company several times and they are very reliable.  Also, I have a PDF file with the replacement instructions for A&E awnings.  It tells how to wind the spring but I don't know if it is the same as the Faulkner.  If you want, I will e-mail it to you.


----------



## sp (Jun 24, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Barney,

Thanks! I'll call him. I have instructions for the Faulkner S/L but not the Ultra and they are different. It may be the same principle but I don't want to take any chances messing it up.

Steve   

Scott,

I tried to send a bunch of pictures and info in a word doc but hotmail spit it back four times saying it was too big even after I trimmed it down. So, I sent you a couple of emails with them in it.


----------



## rivermasternc (Jun 24, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Steve:

I received the two e-mails with the imags.  Sorry about the problems with the hotmail account.  I'll send you my commercial e-mail in a reply to one of the image messages.

I corresponded with Mark at Mark's RV yesterday.  He identified our awning as a *Faulkner Deluxe* model.  There are some differences in what I have versus the parts in your images.  I guess I could use your parts if the outer (upper) arm is made with the same extrusion.  I would need all the other parts and brackets except the roll tube and spring assemblies.  The replies I received from Mark yesterday did not impress me with his desire to make a sale.  He did state that the *Faulkner Deluxe* model is no longer supported with new replacement parts.

More off-board...

-Scott


----------



## sp (Jun 24, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Hey Scott,

We'll have to send Mark through my customer service class.    Some people just don't want to deal with the "little things".  I'll get the close up pix that you will need to make the comparison. It's hard for me to tell by your pictures also. 

The hotmail is no problem if I send a few pix. I was tired last night and didn't realize how big the file was. I'll send them tonight.

Steve    Wow!! what is that?? Oh, it's the sun!!


----------



## SweetKitten86 (Jul 16, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

 Hi I am Ashley....I'm new here and I have a question about my awning... A friend of my put up my awning and a few days later one of the metal or aluminum excursions bent and the awning collasped on one side.... the thing that bent is connected to the trailer and goes on an angle to hold the awning out...Is there a place around my campground I can get it? Or is it even replaceable? And how much do u think it might be? I don't know alot about awnings so I need some help. 

Plz help.Thank you
Ashley


----------



## SweetKitten86 (Jul 16, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

 Hi I am Ashley....I'm new here and I have a question about my awning... A friend of my put up my awning and a few days later one of the metal or aluminum excursions bent and the awning collasped on one side.... the thing that bent is connected to the trailer and goes on an angle to hold the awning out...Is there a place around my campground I can get it? My campground is near Lancaster and Burks Co. in Pennsylvania. Or is it even replaceable? And how much do u think it might be? I don't know alot about awnings so I need some help. 

Plz help.Thank you
Ashley


----------



## C Nash (Jul 16, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Ashley,
You will need to know what kind of awning you have. Did you leave it out durning a heavy rain  .  Sounds like water may have pooled up and the weight bent the support pole.  Not familar with your area but there should be a camper supply store near.  If not, try online you can find most anything.


----------



## sp (Jul 22, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Update from my original post:

I hadn't figured out the proper way to wind the Faulkner Ultra until today.

Someone emailed me at home from reading this post so I gave them the instructions off my old, Scott's "new", Faulkner awning. It seems that they are the same instructions. Their's was a 20' so it took a few more winds on each side than I expected.

I'll have to try it next week when I get my camper back home. Momma doesn't like me tinkering when we are on "vacation". She just laughs at me when my fingers are flying on the keyboard and says, "hey you nut...who are you writing to now? There's nothing left to take off that thing."   :laugh: 

Ashley: Did you find out what awning it was? From Scott's picture, looks like he may have one staight extension from his old Faulkner. A picture would help so we can make sure we are talking about the same piece.

sp     Can we fix it?? Yes we can!! :bleh:


----------



## sp (Jul 22, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

Update from my original post:

I hadn't figured out the proper way to wind the Faulkner Ultra until today.

Someone emailed me at home from reading this post so I gave them the instructions off my old, Scott's "new", Faulkner awning. It seems that they are the same instructions. Their's was a 20' so it took a few more winds on each side than I expected.

I'll have to try it next week when I get my camper back home. Momma doesn't like me tinkering when we are on "vacation". She just laughs at me when my fingers are flying on the keyboard and says, "hey you nut...who are you writing to now? There's nothing left to take off that thing."   :laugh: 

Ashley: Did you find out what awning it was? From Scott's picture, looks like he may have one staight extension from his old Faulkner. A picture would help so we can make sure we are talking about the same piece.

sp     Can we fix it?? Yes we can!! :bleh:


----------



## ihunter (Jul 23, 2003)

Faulkner Awning ??

I too, have an older Faulkner Delux Awning that I need a part for. I need the rear inner arm.  Does anyone have one they can't use or know where i can get one? (Marks Rv can't help)

Thanks in advance,
Ilka


----------

